# TRT and achieving orgasm



## Kraken (Apr 20, 2022)

I'm not asking this to be a troll, serious question: Is it possible that TRT can make it more difficult to cum? Perhaps if the estrogen is elevated?


----------



## Bridgestone (Apr 20, 2022)

Yes.  That's why I look at myself in the mirror while fucking.


----------



## eazy (Apr 20, 2022)

yes. trt may raise prolactin. a symptom of high prolactin is the inability to finish.


----------



## Kraken (Apr 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> yes. trt may raise prolactin. a symptom of high prolactin is the inability to finish.



Thanks, what's the fix?


----------



## eazy (Apr 20, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Thanks, what's the fix?


after labs to confirm high prolactin. you could take cabergoline or prami. most opt for caber.

be sure to read about the long term negative sides to these drugs.

going forward taking p5p/b6 will keep your prolactin level in the range, won't lower it if it's already to high.


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> after labs to confirm high prolactin. you could take cabergoline or prami. most opt for caber.
> 
> be sure to read about the long term negative sides to these drugs.
> 
> going forward taking p5p/b6 will keep your prolactin level in the range, won't lower it if it's already to high.


Where do y’all get caber ? Doctors  or underground?


----------



## Jonjon (Apr 20, 2022)

Seems to be very common, comes up a lot in trt groups.


----------



## eazy (Apr 20, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> Where do y’all get caber ? Doctors  or underground?


alldaychemistdotcom


----------



## Kraken (Apr 20, 2022)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the serious replies. Very helpful. I'll get the labs done. Since I'm doing that, what else should I check along the way?


----------



## white ape (Apr 20, 2022)

I need to get me some of this prolactin...


----------



## Bridgestone (Apr 21, 2022)

white ape said:


> I need to get me some of this prolactin...


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 21, 2022)

white ape said:


> I need to get me some of this prolactin...



lmao
Same
When I blast, the first 4 weeks I bust nut instantly
If vibrators didnt exist I would have a very angry wife


----------



## white ape (Apr 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> lmao
> Same
> When I blast, the first 4 weeks I bust nut instantly
> If vibrators didnt exist I would have a very angry wife


Vibrators exist and I still have an angry wife.... but then if I last more than 5 minutes she starts to complain about that as well..... I can't win


----------



## metal (Apr 23, 2022)

It would seem to me if your nuts make semen and they shrivel to raisins you would have trouble coming up with a good load, right?


----------



## Bridgestone (Apr 23, 2022)

metal said:


> It would seem to me if your nuts make semen and they shrivel to raisins you would have trouble coming up with a good load, right?


Not necessarily.  If I'm on nolva on cycle I can shoot like I'm 16 again.

A lot of semen is prostatic fluid so just because your nuts are raisins doesn't mean you don't have 'juice'.  Just likely no swimmers if on for >3 months (lifespan of sperm).

But this thread is TRT so this may be irrelevant to lower dosages.


----------



## metal (Apr 23, 2022)

How do you get this nolva product?


----------



## Kraken (Apr 25, 2022)

metal said:


> It would seem to me if your nuts make semen and they shrivel to raisins you would have trouble coming up with a good load, right?



I'm also using HCG and I was fixed years ago. My balls retained their size, due to the HCG (that's why I take it). When I do cum there is no shortage of what comes out, it's just a little more difficult to get there.

Of course I like to cum, but it's more than that. When I have trouble, it makes the girl feel inadequate; that she can't turn me on and that she is inadequate or I'm not attracted to her. I just started dating a new girl I really like, and I don't want her to feel that way. So I need to fix this.


----------



## Sven Northman (Apr 25, 2022)

Kraken said:


> I'm also using HCG and I was fixed years ago. My balls retained their size, due to the HCG (that's why I take it). When I do cum there is no shortage of what comes out, it's just a little more difficult to get there.
> 
> Of course I like to cum, but it's more than that. When I have trouble, it makes the girl feel inadequate; that she can't turn me on and that she is inadequate or I'm not attracted to her. I just started dating a new girl I really like, and I don't want her to feel that way. So I need to fix this.


Just fake it. They all do anyways.

I'd get a full panel done and ensure your E2 is in range as well.


----------



## Kraken (Nov 21, 2022)

eazy said:


> going forward taking p5p/b6 will keep your prolactin level in the range, won't lower it if it's already to high.



I'm still struggling with this issue, so I'm revisiting this thread. What is "p5p/b6" ??


----------



## eazy (Nov 21, 2022)

Kraken said:


> I'm still struggling with this issue, so I'm revisiting this thread. What is "p5p/b6" ??


Vitamin b6


----------



## eazy (Nov 21, 2022)

Kraken said:


> still struggling with this issue


Have new labs with e2, and prolactin?


----------



## Kraken (Nov 21, 2022)

eazy said:


> Have new labs with e2, and prolactin?


The Dr. said he didn't think that could be the issue so he didn't want to check it. I thought about doing it myself but didn't investigate because I have no idea what normal levels would be anyhow. So I let it slide.

Now I'm back to it. I read up on Caber and am thinking I could just try it as it seems fairly low risk at the doses we're looking at. Still, I'm not sure I want to, it's quite pricey.


----------



## eazy (Nov 21, 2022)

Kraken said:


> I have no idea what normal levels would be



Get your own labs. They will come with a reference range.


----------

